# Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden



## BopItXtremeII (1. Januar 2009)

*Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Frohes neues Jahr liebe Community ^^

Ich hab seit heute morgen das Problem, dass bei mir manche Webseiten, unter anderem Google.de und Chip.de (Google kann im Gegensatz zu Chip sogar gepingt werden), nicht mehr erreicht werden können. Andere Seiten, wie zum Beispiel PCGH gehen halt problemlos ...
Desweiteren tritt das Problem nur an meinem Rechner auf, wir hatten bis grade ne kleine LAN bei mir veranstaltet (3 Leute) und die beiden anderen hatten mit besagten Seiten keine Probleme; mit dem iPod Touch funktioiert auch alles einwandfrei.
Das Problem ist auch unabhängig vom Browser, da ich weder mit Firefox (3.1 Beta2 und 3.05) noch mit SRWare Iron (praktisch Googles Chrome ohne Spionage ^^) von meinem PC aus auf die Seiten komme.
Installiert wurde gestern auch nichts wodurch das Problem aufgetreten sein könnte. Als wir vom Feuerwerk wiederkamen, gings halt nicht mehr (die PCs wurden an stehen gelassen).

Mein System:
Q6600 @ standard (oder standart? naja, ihr wisst was ich meine ^^)
4*1GB DDR2 800 CL4
Radeon 4850 (auch nicht übertaktet)
Windows Vista x64 mit SP1

Ich hoffe ich hab die Situation ausführlich genug erklärt und bin ehrlich gesagt mit meinen Ideen am Ende  Ich hoffe mal es hat jemand nen Vorschlag zur Lösung, bei Fragen schreibt einfach


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Bei mir ist genau das Gleiche! Das ist seit dem 30.12 so.

Google, Wikipedia, Freenet (Email-Abruf über Outlook) Chip.de gehen alle nicht.

Aber Amazon.de und eben die PCGH Seiten gehen wunderbar. Allerdings habe ich das Problem auf allen drei Rechnern. Mit vollkommen verschiedenen Hard- und Software Konfigs.

Provider 1und1 @ DSL448/96

Ich hatte sowas ähnliches schon mal. Da gingen auch diverse Webseiten nicht oder nur sehr langsam. Ein paar Tage später war wieder alles normal. Hatte auch einen Thread hier dazu. > http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...dungsprobleme-mit-verschiedenen-websites.html

Bist du auch bei 1und1?

*EDIT

*Google geht wieder! So ganz plötzlich. Die anderen Webseiten aber nicht.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Hast du ein Glück, dass wenigstens Google wieder geht, bei mir ist alles noch wie vorher 

Aber gut zu wissen, dass auch noch andere das Problem haben.

Ich bin allerdings nicht bei 1und1 sondern bei Arcor. Hab grad auch rausgefunden, dass ich mitm Browser nicht auf die Arcor Seite komme, meine Mails mit Thunderbird haben aber keine Probleme. Auch kann ich mit Google Earth auf die Google Server zugreifen, mit dem Browser aber nicht. 

Ich hoffe das erledigt sich bei mir auch in den nächsten Stunden von selbst wie es bei dir auch der Fall war.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Versuchs mal mit einer Live CD um ein Problem seitens deines PCs ausschließen zu können. OpenDNS wäre auch ein Versuch, denn es könnte sein dass die DNS Server eurer Anbieter Probleme haben.


----------



## Saurius (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Hallo

jetzt hab ich mich hier extra angemeldet um euch zu sagen, dass ich genau das selbe Problem habe!

Manche webseiten wie chip.de oder Google Mail etce funktionieren einfach plötzlich nicht mehr

Hardware fehler ausgeschlossen, Softwarefehler oder Virus ausgeschlossen da es im ganzen Netzwerk nicht geht

Fritz Box 7050 und 7170 getestet Firmware Update, Router reset geht nicht

achja über einen anderen Proxy funktioniert das alles wunderbar  etwas langsam aber es geht! Sonst wäre ich glaub nicht auf dieser Seite hier....

1und1 was macht ihr da wieder???? Scheiß Verein jetzt mal echt
Also ich vermute das der DNS von 1und1 kaputt ist hahaha 

status.1und1 sagt zwar läuft alles wunderbar aber die meinen wohl nur die Neuanmeldungen.....


----------



## BopItXtremeII (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Ich hab jetzt mal mit meiner Virtual Machine und Kubuntu gestestet ob ich da auch Probleme hab und siehe da, Google, Youtube und alle anderen Seiten, mit denen ich Probleme hatte, funktionieren einwandfrei. An Arcor kann so schonmal nicht liegen, an meiner Hardware wohl auch nicht, weils ja in VirtualBox geht, also muss es irgendwas von Seiten der Software sein.

Ich denke ich installier in nächster Zeit mal Windows neu, dann dürfte es wieder gehen, hatte ich eh mal wieder vor.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Schau mal ob ein anderer DNS Server eingetragen ist, Proxy könnte auch hilfreich sein.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Wo genau guck ich das nach?

In IPconfig sagt mir Windows, dass mein DNS Server der Router ist, wie es auch sein sollte. Im Router Menü ist im Punkt "Dynamisches DNS" das eingetragen was im Bild unten zu sehen ist. Ob das normal ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich aber nichts verstellt habe, dürfte es auch so sein wie immer.

Wie kann ich das von dir angesprochene OpenDNS einstellen und testen? Wie gesagt, ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass es irgendwas mit dem Router zu tun hat, weil meine zwei Freunde, die hier waren, keine Probleme hatten mit den Seiten. Mit dem iPod gehts auch problemlos.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Trag bei deinem PC statt dem Router als DNS Server einfach einen DNS Server von OpenDNS ein, z.B: 208.67.222.222.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Hab jetzt mal gestestet obs so geht, aber ist leider wieder nichts geworden. Muss ich nachdem ich den DNS Server eingetragen hab die Netzwerkverbindung neu starten oder so? Hab es eingetragen und dann alle Fenster dazu mit OK geschlossen, also dürfte ich doch alles richtig gemacht haben, denke ich. Nicht dass ich trotzdem irgendwas falsch gemacht habe und deswegen noch der alte DNS Server benutzt wurde.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Geh mal auf OpenDNS | Providing A Safer And Faster Internet und achte auf die obere Zeile, wenn da steht "OpenDNS.com
Dashboard Community  Sign In  |  Customer Support  |  You're using OpenDNS!", dann ist OpenDNS aktiv.


----------



## BopItXtremeII (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Ok, ich musste doch die Verbindung neu starten. Ich benutz zwar jetzt OpenDNS aber die Probleme bestehen weiterhin, am DNS Server von Arcor kanns jetzt also definitiv nicht liegen.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Also Google funktioniert seit knapp einer halben Stunde nicht mehr. Warum auch immer.


----------



## computertod (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

google und wikipedia funktionieren bei mir, nur chip nicht^^ 

EDIT:
jetzt funktionieren alle seiten^^


----------



## Steff456 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

habe das gleiche problem.. bin auch bei 1und1

die schrotten auch immer ihre server..

außerdem funktioniert lotro auch nicht.. das ist für mich das schlimmste^^


----------



## Chron-O-John (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Ich hatte mal nen virus der die HOSTS datei geändert hat und seiten wie google oder Symantec auf andere IPs umgeleitet hat (die dann aber nicht geantwortet haben), also checkts mal eure HOSTS datei (ich glaub die ligt in windows/system32/drivers/etc)


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Viren kann man eigentlich ausschließen. Habe drei verschiedene Systeme mit drei verschiedenen OS und alle funktionieren nicht. 

Hat es mal jemand betroffenes mit OPERA probiert?


----------



## BopItXtremeII (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Hatte Opera gestern Abend auch getestet, brachte bei mir aber keine Erfolge.

Mittlerweile hab ich windows neu aufegsetzt, hatte es eh in Vorbereitung zur Win7 Beta vor. Würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren wie dieses Problem auf so vielen verschiedenen Rechnern und mit unterschiedlichen ISPs vorkommen kann.


----------



## Saurius (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

welche ip habt ihr 93.129 ???


----------



## riedochs (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Versuchts mal mit nslookup und tracert. Das sollte dann in etwas so aussehen:


> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Jochen>nslookup Google
> *** Der Servername für die Adresse 192.168.0.1 konnte nicht gefunden werden:
> Server failed
> Server:  ipcop.xxx
> ...


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Bei mir funktioniert wieder alles. Notebook heute um halb elf angemacht, Outlook gestartet und BÄNG.

Tja woran das wohl wieder lag?


----------



## Wolf2660 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Manche Webseiten gehen, andere können nicht erreicht werden*

Moin,

schaut mal bei heise Netze - iMonitor – Internet-Störungen rein vielleicht seid ihr da mit dabei.

MfG


----------

